
Stock Market’s Slide Is Flashing a Warning About the Economy - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/20/business/stock-market-drop-economy.html
======
Fjolsvith
Looking at graphs of the DJI [1] for various timeframes over the past 5 years
makes me think NTY is crying wolf.

1\.
[https://www.google.com/search?sa=X&tbm=fin&q=INDEXDJX:+.DJI&...](https://www.google.com/search?sa=X&tbm=fin&q=INDEXDJX:+.DJI&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgecRozC3w8sc9YSmtSWtOXmNU4eIKzsgvd80rySypFBLjYoOyeKS4uDj0c_UNkgsry3kAQ0pLYDgAAAA&ved=0ahUKEwiWsN2D2OTeAhURA6wKHWzkDFsQ0uIBCKQBMBE&biw=1770&bih=948#scso=_VOT0W_LbIpK6tgWkr5HgDQ2:0)

